# Are the vaccinations lowering the dogs immunity which causes skin problems?



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

My dog was fine he never had any skin problems. He is currently two years old. When we took him in this year to get his shots (rabies, distember, canine parvovirus, parainfluenza, coronavirus, and bordetella). Basically a cocktail of drugs. Two weeks after this cocktail my dog started to loss his hair, he developed hives. His back was loaded with bumps. The bumps started to bleed. We took him back the vet did a skin test for mange. No mange. He gave us antibiotics. It worked for a while. We changed his food from dog chow to an expensive brand that had no filler. That didn't help. We started to give him fish oil with his food. No luck. We are giving him 1000mg of vitamin C twice a day. No good. We wash him twice a week with the vets expensive shampoo. Doesn't help. We removed all the rugs in the house no luck. We have been giving him Benadryl for several weeks same results. Our other two pits are ok. We just started putting sea salt in his drinking water. The vet wants to run a skin test to see what he is allergic to. Once he know he will start my dog on biweekly shots more money$$$. I have taken my dog to the vet over 4 times already for the same problem. He seems to be guessing. He did a blood test and found nothing $$$. We (not the vet) have come to the conclusion that our dog has a Pyoderma infestion. The symtoms fit. What a nightmare! Right now our dog is almost bald. We are torn between continually bathing him or not. Continuous bathing will lead to drier skin. Is there anything out there that doesn't require a prescription that we could use to treat his skin with that will kill the infection? 

What is up with doctors nowadays? They should know better. Innoculations of infants in this country is being done the same way. That explains why so many kids are being diagnosed with Autism. In Japan, they don't innoculate infants until they are sufficiently developed to handle it. Those cocktails are frying the brain cells of our kids and destroying the immunity of our dogs. There is sufficient evidence out there for anyone to see.

The total for most children is 20 injections in the first two years of life in the USA and only 9 injections in the first two years in Japan.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This is why I NEVER give more that one vaccine at a time. Too many can lower the immune system if give at once and cause all kinds of problems. You also see puppies getting mange shortly after a lot of vaccines as it lower the immune system and leaves a door open to other infestations like mange. Sorry to hear about your dog I hope he recovers well.


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

Thanks! As of yesterday we switched his food to raw meat. We picked up turkey wings, thigh, and neck. We also picked up roast beef, liver, fish, and some vegetables. We also applying a mixture of borax, baking sofa and hydrogen peroxide on his skin. It seems to be controlling his itch. This mixture helps to fight the pyoderma infestion he has. It is his first day on it. We are hopeful that he will get better. I just ordered some 100% aloe vera gel to help with his skin condition also.


The antibiotics that our vet gave us probably caused the yeast infection he has. He has sores or small pimples on his toes.


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

If your switching to raw be sure to go one meat at time. Starting with chicken or turkey and slowly working your way to the richer meats like beef and organs.


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Will do!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow, so sorry for your boy to have to go through that! Good luck and keep us updated as you go! there are some wonderful threads in the health section on going raw. Good luck!


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

Our dog Logan is definitely getting better. Today I noticed that the pimples he had on his paws are gone. The pimples with pus on his back have dried up and he isn't bleeding anymore. He is starting to regrow his hair. I have been applying Aloe Vera 4x on his body every day. It seems to be working. We started with hydrogen peroxide 4x a day for one week with borax and baking sofa mixed in. Then we switched to aloe vera. We are giving him 2000mg of vitamin C. Fish oil with omega 3 placed on his food. We have also changed his diet. He gets only raw meat (turkey wings, liver, beef, turkey necks). I will post photos this coming weekend. I am waiting for a full 9 days to pass before I take a photo. The redness that can be seen in the photos above is gone. Now when I rub aloe vera on his back I am not getting a ton of his hair coming off. Very little is coming off now. Major improvement! 

Benadryl didn't work at all! I believe it made it worse! We aren't giving him any antibiotics.


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

Here is our Logan today 12/13/11 with his hair growing back in and almost all of his sores gone. We are currently using the aloe vera on his skin directly and 2000 mg of vitamin C daily, and he is eating raw meat with some veggies. He drinks bottled water. Due to the chlorine in the water. I hope this helps the next Pitbull owner resolve this problem (Pyoderm Infection).


----------



## Evian (May 2, 2010)

If you Pitbull suffers from interdigital cyst like our did use Epsom salt and baby powder (corn starch). Soak their paws for a minute or two then dry it. Apply baby powder in between their toes and underneath their paw. The baby powder will absorb any moisture. Moisture between their toes is our enemy. Within days you will see major improvement. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I always stagger vaccines. NOT because vaccines are bad, but because hitting a dogs immune system with too much of anything at one time can cause a reaction.
Vaccines are not evil. They are neccessary and I always cringe when I see people espousing avoiding vaccination of their pets (or their children) We have a current outbreak of Canine Distemper in our area. Distemper is a disease that was largely under complete control during the last decade, but has enjoyed a recent resurgence thanks to the thought that it was no longer a threat and the push in our area toward feeding raw to prevent illness, foregoing vaccines. Hmm, turns out, meat doesn't give your dog immunity against it. Who would have thought it? 
I am against OVER vaccinating, but don't set your dog up to die from a horrific illness that can be prevented by a simple shot by foregoing vaccinations altogether.

The skin reaction seen in your dog can be cause by a lot of things. Has he not had all those vaccines before? Did he have a reaction to them then? Vaccine reactions are usually either immediate (allergic swelling) or slightly delayed (lumps or reactions by the injection site) I don't think I have seen a systemic reaction like that to vaccines (not to say it couldn't happen, just that it is certainly not common)

(never mind, I see this is an old post that someone dug up to promote epsom salt, carry on!)


----------



## DurtySouthLisa (Oct 31, 2021)

Evian said:


> My dog was fine he never had any skin problems. He is currently two years old. When we took him in this year to get his shots (rabies, distember, canine parvovirus, parainfluenza, coronavirus, and bordetella). Basically a cocktail of drugs. Two weeks after this cocktail my dog started to loss his hair, he developed hives. His back was loaded with bumps. The bumps started to bleed. We took him back the vet did a skin test for mange. No mange. He gave us antibiotics. It worked for a while. We changed his food from dog chow to an expensive brand that had no filler. That didn't help. We started to give him fish oil with his food. No luck. We are giving him 1000mg of vitamin C twice a day. No good. We wash him twice a week with the vets expensive shampoo. Doesn't help. We removed all the rugs in the house no luck. We have been giving him Benadryl for several weeks same results. Our other two pits are ok. We just started putting sea salt in his drinking water. The vet wants to run a skin test to see what he is allergic to. Once he know he will start my dog on biweekly shots more money$$$. I have taken my dog to the vet over 4 times already for the same problem. He seems to be guessing. He did a blood test and found nothing $$$. We (not the vet) have come to the conclusion that our dog has a Pyoderma infestion. The symtoms fit. What a nightmare! Right now our dog is almost bald. We are torn between continually bathing him or not. Continuous bathing will lead to drier skin. Is there anything out there that doesn't require a prescription that we could use to treat his skin with that will kill the infection?
> 
> What is up with doctors nowadays? They should know better. Innoculations of infants in this country is being done the same way. That explains why so many kids are being diagnosed with Autism. In Japan, they don't innoculate infants until they are sufficiently developed to handle it. Those cocktails are frying the brain cells of our kids and destroying the immunity of our dogs. There is sufficient evidence out there for anyone to see.
> 
> The total for most children is 20 injections in the first two years of life in the USA and only 9 injections in the first two years in Japan.


 I am going thru the same thing test, treatments, benadryl all for not & no one seems 2 be the wiser. I keep being charged for this test, this shampoo, or that medication & I am running out of options except to pat the vet for something they have no freaking idea is the problem or reason this keep happening. My poor gurl is losing hair like crazy and she never had these issues before she started receiving her shots. I hate 2 see her like this cause I know it has 2 be uncomfortable, but she takes it like a champ & continues 2 be playful as ever.


----------

